# tycoon lake camping



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

How difficult is to get a camping site on Tycoon? I am thinking about coming in on Friday morning, are most of the sites taken this time of the year?
thanks!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't speak for Tycoon but we were at Clendening last weekend and there were only a few crazy people besides us.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

has anyone seen many tents there this last weekend? Thanks!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't say about tycoon but I was at alma this past weekend and it's close to tycoon and it looked like no one was camping in tents, just a few rv's

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thanks, this helps. I just dont want to drive 2hrs+ and find that there are no spots. Last year in September a ranger at Tycoon told me that the place is completely packed in the spring.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

It's a 45 min drive for me or I would go check it out for you. It's been cold at night so I'd say most people are waiting for warmer Weather to camp. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I was at Tycoon yesterday and the campground looked pretty much empty. I think there were either 1 or 2 campers..


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thanks so much Slatebar! I am coming in tomorrow.


----------



## jacobwhite (Jul 29, 2011)

i was think about fishing at tycoon sometime soon is there good sized catfish


----------

